# Waypoint memphis closed?



## SeanBB (Jul 11, 2020)

Anyone know if waypoint in Memphis is closed right now due to weather? I have soil samples ready to go, but being isolated in sunny san diego made me forget about the east coast weather. When I call it just hangs up on me after 15 seconds.

Sidebar...! Does anyone know how long these samples can sit in the bags before testing? I really dont want to take more samples.

Thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Tide (Aug 6, 2019)

I sent them a sample several days ago, but it continues to be delayed. I sent them an email and they confirmed that they are still processing samples from homeowners, but we will just have to wait until the USPS can make the delivery.

As for the soil sitting in the bag, I'm not sure. I think you will be ok as long as the soil doesn't dry out too much.


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

This email was sent out today from Waypoint Memphis,



> Dear Valued Customer:
> 
> Starting last Monday February 15, 2021, Waypoint operations at our corporate headquarters in Memphis, TN as well as a number of our other Waypoint locations were severely impacted by major winter storm events.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

Tide said:


> As for the soil sitting in the bag, I'm not sure. I think you will be ok as long as the soil doesn't dry out too much.


Drying out would actually be better. Keep it cool. Put it in the fridge. You're wife will love it!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

LOL - My wife was convinced I was bringing roaches into the house when I was drying my soil. I told her she's crazy.


----------

